# Que es un optocoupler u optoacoplador?



## Condor (Oct 19, 2005)

Pregunta básica : ¿que es un optocoupler? o en este caso phototransistor optocouplers. Me pregunté esto al cambiar un 4N35 de un monitor. Alguien tiene algun PDF con información.

Gracias, Salu2


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Un optocoupler es un dispositivo que se usa para aislar ópticamente una señal de otra y tiene infinidades de aplicaciones que van desde protección de circuitos, sensado hasta adpatación de señales.  
Es decir, su función primordial es aislar un circuito de otro para poder "seguir" en uno, lo que pasa en el otro.

Esto dispositivos tiene normalmente en su interior un led, un amplificador y un fototransistor (funciona como un transistor pero su base se excita con luz) o un fotodiodo (aparte de su comportamiento tradicional, conduce cuando se excita con luz). Tienen muchos nombre y configuraciones internas y también se le conocen como: 

Optoisolator u Otoaislante
Optocoupler u Optocupla
Optical Coupler o Acoplador Óptico
Optical Isolator o Aislante Óptico
Optoelectronic Isolator o Aislante Optoelectrónico
Photocoupler o Fotoacoplador
Photoisolator o Fotoaislante

El esquema básico lo puedes ver aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/aislacion-entradas-puerto-paralelo-308/

y la datasheet del modelo que colocas en tu post. aquí:

www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/4N/4N35.pdf

Espero que te ayude a aclarar tu duda.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Condor (Oct 19, 2005)

Excelente explicación Marcelo, me quedo muy claro y con el diagrama de fairchild creo que entendí mejor. No encontre el diagrama de aplicación que mensionabas...
Otra pregunta: Lo he encontrado mucho en monitores, ¿sabes cual es su utilidad especificamente?

GRacias, salu


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

No soy experto en video por lo que preferiría que alguien con más experiencia te contestara esto.

Se que normalmente se usan para acoplar la señal de video y audio a una carga de alta impedancia, es decir a la conexión RCA de los televisores o el cable de video de los monitores pero en realidad no puedo darte una respuesta específica pues no estoy muy familiarizado con circuitos de Tv y monitores.

Así es que si alguien que lee esto y puede profundizar en el tema, se lo agradeceremos.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## franklex (Ene 23, 2011)

El optoacoplador en un tv, se usa para aislar elécricamente el primario y secundario de la fuente, además de permitir la realimentación desde el secundario para mantener estable la regulación de fuente ante cualquier variación, ademas se encarga de corregir las variaciones de voltage de la fuente y hacer que esta sea estable.
asi q no es recomendable cortocircuitar las patas del fototransistor.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

Uno de los problemas de los TV de fuente no aislada como las que utilizan el STR50103 y otros semejantes es que no se podia poner entradas de audio y video, hasta que salieron al mercado optos de mayor velocidad que permitieron  incoporar estas entradas en TV con fuentes no aisladas, siendo su utilzación masiva, de echo esta fue una de las primeras utilizaciones masivas de optoacopladores en TV, luego se hizo masiva en distintos tipos de fuentes sobre todo las que empleaban el STR-S5705/6/7 junto con la referecia SE110---130 entre otros hasta la gran variedad que hay hoy en dia retornando al uso de fuentes discretas


----------

